# What do you see right now?



## NomadicMedic (Feb 16, 2012)

If you're on the job or just hanging out, snap a pic of what you see right now! 

I'll start. 







Let's keep this thread going...


----------



## hippocratical (Feb 16, 2012)

EMS - Earning Money Studying?


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 16, 2012)

N7, are you on an ambulance? That seems like a super cluttered set up






Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 16, 2012)

Mmmm... snow...


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2012)

sitting in one of the student lounges at school, catching up on the forum on Tapatalk.

And yes, I'm on duty. Our BLS response truck is parked outside.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 16, 2012)

Nope. I'm on an ALS squad. (think squad 51)

However, now I'm on an ambulance, returning to the station with a BLS crew following an ALS intercept.


----------



## hippocratical (Feb 16, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Mmmm... snow...



I see your snow, and raise you snow *and* oil 






and it's a balmy -4°C! Better than the -35°C four days ago.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 16, 2012)

Somebody put a great wallpaper on my pc at work.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 17, 2012)

fast65 said:


>



Oi, another Top Gear fan? :beerchug:


----------



## Sasha (Feb 17, 2012)

Mario. I love my days off.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 17, 2012)

My desk


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 17, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> My desk



A fine choise in firearms I must say, but way too many mice and screens.

I would definately need some adderall for that.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 17, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> A fine choise in firearms I must say, but way too many mice and screens.
> 
> I would definately need some adderall for that.



Job requirements gotta be met if I'm gonna pay da bills.

The bumper sticker actually says,


> Represented by the law firm of
> Glock & Mossberg


----------



## saskvolunteer (Feb 17, 2012)

At the station.


----------



## abckidsmom (Feb 17, 2012)

Children are doing their school work. Dragging it out today.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 17, 2012)

Working hard....hardly working.


----------



## titmouse (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Chimpie (Feb 17, 2012)

Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 17, 2012)

No work today and the EMT class is on holiday today. So I decided to work on my toys.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 18, 2012)

Just did the chores and daily training.


----------



## abckidsmom (Feb 18, 2012)

Lunch!  We have only done one call today, cancelled prior to arrival.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 18, 2012)

I hope my lunch is ten times more greasy and calorie loaded then that.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 18, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Oi, another Top Gear fan? :beerchug:



You bet, love Top Gear.






Just making some breakfast at work.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 18, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I hope my lunch is ten times more greasy and calorie loaded then that.








Like this?


----------



## fast65 (Feb 18, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Like this?



Oh god yes


----------



## Anjel (Feb 18, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Oh god yes



Doogie gets pretty excited over five guys.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 18, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Doogie gets pretty excited over five guys.



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
*GASP*
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## fast65 (Feb 18, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Doogie gets pretty excited over five guys.



Nothing I love more than five guys


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 18, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Nothing I love more than five guys



Uhh. Okay.


----------



## titmouse (Feb 18, 2012)

Fat guys


----------



## fast65 (Feb 18, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Uhh. Okay.



I will not be judged!!!


----------



## Sasha (Feb 18, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I will not be judged!!!



I'm judging you all over the place.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 18, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I'm judging you all over the place.



Admit it, you love five guys too


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 18, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Admit it, you love five guys too



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
*GASP*
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Joe (Feb 18, 2012)

Life is rough right now


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 18, 2012)

The dog and I bid you all a good night.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sitting here watching my coworkers play COD while I browse the interwebz


----------



## exodus (Feb 19, 2012)

On our way back from covina to palm springs. Supposed to be off 20 mins ago. Lol


----------



## Cindigo (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't have picture posting privileges yet. If I did, you would see darkness and a laptop dimly lit piece of toast with cream cheese on it and a sleeping tiger stripped kitten.

I thought the carbs would make me sleepy. Ten more minutes and I'm breaking out the ambien.

Staring at a computer screen isn't really doing me any favors.


----------



## rmabrey (Feb 20, 2012)

Sadly, not the back of my eyelids

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm taking a night off from Vollie EMS to get caught up on some work I need to do. At the bar. With wifi and a mug of beer.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 20, 2012)

Those are my feet, at the end of my bunk.  hoping that's where they stay all night.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 21, 2012)

Picture from earlier today. And yes that is a person walking on the shoulder of the freeway with nothing for at least 5 miles both ways as traffic is passing by him at 70mph (more like 80-85mph).


----------



## Steveb (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## shfd739 (Feb 22, 2012)

I see my office. Hopefully Ill be getting out on the road soon to catch up with crews.


----------



## Vetitas86 (Feb 22, 2012)

Breakfast. 

And nevermind the product placement.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 22, 2012)

Post


----------



## fast65 (Feb 22, 2012)

Just out for a Sunday drive


----------



## saskvolunteer (Feb 22, 2012)

At the station sleeping in the dorm.


----------



## Joe (Feb 22, 2012)

Got a call and realized this was still needing to be uploaded. Dinner of champd


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 22, 2012)

To successfully post a picture, the url needs to end in either .jpg, .gif or .png.  You'll need to type something like this:

[noparse]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/noparse]


----------



## Joe (Feb 22, 2012)

Chimpie FTW! Thanks man


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 26, 2012)

On my way back to the station, riding in one of the biggest ambulances I've ever been it. 4 providers can easily fit back here, along with all my gear.


----------



## titmouse (Feb 26, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> View attachment 1002
> 
> 
> On my way back to the station, riding in one of the biggest ambulances I've ever been it. 4 providers can easily fit back here, along with all my gear.



Once you take out the gurney you could have a party there. lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah. We could all line dance in here.


----------



## abckidsmom (Feb 26, 2012)

I had a new experience in the way to a call this morning. 21 degrees, 0530.


----------



## exodus (Mar 1, 2012)

Movie time! Red state.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah. That's Johnny Gage. Randy Mantooth, the keynote speaker at EMS Today.


----------



## MedicBrew (Mar 1, 2012)

titmouse said:


>



Dogfish head!!!! I'm jealous, can't get it here....


----------



## exodus (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 4, 2012)

I see my partner... And the world's ugliest carpet.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 4, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> View attachment 1005
> 
> 
> I see my partner... And the world's ugliest carpet.



Fraid not. I will show you the worlds ugliest carpet tomorrow when I go back to work.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 5, 2012)

Adenosine isn't THAT important...right?


----------



## Chief Complaint (Mar 5, 2012)

^^^
Just a heads up, the AHA has removed the second dose of 12mg from the algorithm.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 5, 2012)

Chief Complaint said:


> ^^^
> Just a heads up, the AHA has removed the second dose of 12mg from the algorithm.



Oh really? So is it max dose of 18mg then?

Do you know where i could find 	reference to that?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 5, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Oh really? So is it max dose of 18mg then?
> 
> Do you know where i could find 	reference to that?



Also not to be nitpicky but it slows conduction through the AV node which results in slowing of the HR  

I see you liked my whiteboard idea, right on!!

Let me see if I can find the reference for the adenosine, I'm not having any luck, but Chief is correct it's now 6 -> 12 ->no mas

Also high degree heart blocks are contraindications as well.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Also not to be nitpicky but it slows conduction through the AV node which results in slowing of the HR
> 
> I see you liked my whiteboard idea, right on!!
> 
> ...



Ya I got the whole HR and AV node.thing. I was just abbreviating. Lol

But heck ya. White board is awesome.


----------



## Feliks (Mar 7, 2012)

Nothing special .....


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 7, 2012)

Headed to eos


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 7, 2012)

Darn pic didn't post - oh well


----------



## exodus (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 8, 2012)

exodus said:


>



Mon/10 ?


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 8, 2012)

This is just like posting...an E150 in the back of a parking lot. I'm just waiting for the hubby to finish the Costco shopping.


----------



## exodus (Mar 8, 2012)

firefite said:


> Mon/10 ?



Yup. New one now. 







---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.757100,-116.301980


----------



## Rettsani (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## KyleG (Mar 9, 2012)

At work eating lunch 11 hours in a 12 hour shift


----------



## FirNaTine89 (Mar 9, 2012)

At work dispatching tonight. SUPER slow night no calls so far and even the PD units are keeping a low profile(scary). Only 6.5 hours to go...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 9, 2012)

Rettsani said:


>



*:unsure:  Awkward!!!  :unsure:*​


----------



## saskvolunteer (Mar 9, 2012)

Grabbing some couch and settling down for the night.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 9, 2012)

Just back from a 0430 run. Cancelled prior to patient contact. Yahoo.


----------



## saskvolunteer (Mar 9, 2012)

We're cleaning.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 9, 2012)

Fire in the fireplace and a good beer in the glass. 

Enjoying the last day off before I rotate back on tomorrow.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 9, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Just back from a 0430 run. Cancelled prior to patient contact. Yahoo.



I will never get over how much I like your guys' squads.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 9, 2012)

Posted on the edge of town. There truly is nothing interesting going on in this parking lot to take a picture of.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 9, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Fire in the fireplace and a good beer in the glass.
> 
> Enjoying the last day off before I rotate back on tomorrow.



Good day for that; I'm jealous. Made 10 runs already today, way too nasty outside for this!


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 9, 2012)

A little Club Penguin on a Friday night. Cozy.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 9, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Good day for that; I'm jealous. Made 10 runs already today, way too nasty outside for this!



Yeah it is. Our guys had a rough day all around also. You'll see part of why on the news tonight.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 9, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Yeah it is. Our guys had a rough day all around also. You'll see part of why on the news tonight.



Yessir, already saw it. I haven't had one in a few months, it's been fairly slow in that aspect lately.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I will never get over how much I like your guys' squads.



They are nice to look at, but at the end of the day, it's just a big pickup truck.  ...that eats fuel at an alarming rate. 

There is plenty of room for "stuff" in it though.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 10, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> They are nice to look at, but at the end of the day, it's just a big pickup truck.  ...that eats fuel at an alarming rate.
> 
> There is plenty of room for "stuff" in it though.



Gas or diesel? I still like them.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 10, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Yessir, already saw it. I haven't had one in a few months, it's been fairly slow in that aspect lately.



Thats a good thing to be slow with. I think its the second or third for our crews in a week.

Alot of our folks know the shooter and they are taking it hard. Understandably I guess.


----------



## saskvolunteer (Mar 10, 2012)

Headed back to station.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 10, 2012)

They're diesel. About 10 mpg.


----------



## EFDUnit823 (Mar 10, 2012)

What I see right now


----------



## Rettsani (Mar 10, 2012)

end of work.....^_^


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 10, 2012)

My feet, in my living room.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 10, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> They're diesel. About 10 mpg.



Holy gas guzzler batman! :lol:

I don't even want to know what our E450 Type IIIs get. Probably similar if not worse. Usually burn 15-30 gallons in a 12 hour shift.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 12, 2012)

Just standing by


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 12, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> They're diesel. About 10 mpg.



That's about what our diesel Chevy type 1 units get. Not surprised.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 12, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> That's about what our diesel Chevy type 1 units get. Not surprised.



Heh... Our platform gets about 2mpg...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 12, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Heh... Our platform gets about 2mpg...



What do you roll in? A Hummer?


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Joe (Mar 15, 2012)

saskvolunteer said:


> We're cleaning.



Just realized you're vacuuming the couch hahahahahaha


----------



## EMT11KDL (Mar 16, 2012)

Ill take your snow and add low viability.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 16, 2012)

EMT11KDL said:


> Ill take your snow and add low viability.



LOL @ both your pic and your avatar being sideways.... opposite sideways none-the-less.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 16, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Heh... Our platform gets about 2mpg...



Sounds about right. 

I remember my old department getting a new pumper and during training our chief being surprised at much fuel it used compared to the older trucks. 

From then on that truck had to be kept with a full tank of fuel.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 16, 2012)

Our Zoll rep came in with the X-series...I want.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 16, 2012)

Hiding in my room while hubby and kids repair the lawn mower.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 16, 2012)

Super exciting haha


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 16, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Our Zoll rep came in with the X-series...I want.



It's beautiful *tear*


----------



## fast65 (Mar 16, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> It's beautiful *tear*



It truly is a fine piece of equipment, I'm very excited to get them.


----------



## exodus (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## exodus (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 17, 2012)

A foggy morning and my grass that needs to be cut.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 17, 2012)

Yucky.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 17, 2012)

Gorgeous here!


----------



## Pavehawk (Mar 18, 2012)

*Bike Week*

Another great day in paradise


----------



## ATrain (Mar 18, 2012)

Pavehawk said:


> Another great day in paradise



How much lower do you think those things go...?


----------



## Anjel (Mar 18, 2012)

Harriot and frank.. They call me.the geese whisperer.

Anddd...






They shouldn't leave us in parking lots.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 18, 2012)

Anjel1030;385248

[IMG said:
			
		

> http://img.tapatalk.com/ad6c5431-1b6e-926c.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> They shouldn't leave us in parking lots.



Holy cow what are you like 3 feet tall? If I tried that FD would definitely be involved in the extraction.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 18, 2012)

Pavehawk said:


> Another great day in paradise



Daytona?


----------



## Anjel (Mar 18, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Holy cow what are you like 3 feet tall? If I tried that FD would definitely be involved in the extraction.



Lol thats my partner. 

5'3 & 106 pounds


----------



## Pavehawk (Mar 18, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Daytona?



Yep!


----------



## Pavehawk (Mar 18, 2012)

ATrain said:


> How much lower do you think those things go...?



Im not sure I want to know the answer to that question. at least not first hand! :rofl:


----------



## Sasha (Mar 18, 2012)

Pavehawk said:


> Yep!



Were you covering the Daytona bike race?


----------



## Pavehawk (Mar 18, 2012)

No that was down on A1A heading back to the parking garage after a day of fun on Main Street watching all the fun!!


----------



## Sasha (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice. 

Going to be in Daytona on Tuesday hoping its not too too crowded.


----------



## Pavehawk (Mar 18, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Nice.
> 
> Going to be in Daytona on Tuesday hoping its not too too crowded.



Bike Week ends today so will just be spring breakers should not be too bad. Weather has been awesome and don't expect it to change anythime in the near future.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 18, 2012)

Pavehawk said:


> Bike Week ends today so will just be spring breakers should not be too bad. Weather has been awesome and don't expect it to change anythime in the near future.



Bike week always makes me nervous they pop out of nowhere.


----------



## Krispy Jordan (Mar 18, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Somebody put a great wallpaper on my pc at work.
> 
> LOL! we have the same wallpaper :lol:


----------



## Hunter (Mar 19, 2012)

Too early for a call I need more sleep!


----------



## Rettsani (Mar 19, 2012)

Time to learn.....:blush:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 19, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> Time to learn.....:blush:



That looks like an EKG shrine.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 19, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> That looks like an EKG shrine.



Lol thats what I thought too


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 19, 2012)

Frappe run


----------



## Rettsani (Mar 20, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> That looks like an EKG shrine.



Something has to be saints.... :lol:


----------



## Rettsani (Mar 20, 2012)

I look straight out of the train on my city...


----------



## titmouse (Mar 20, 2012)

riding my mtb at the local trail


----------



## Rettsani (Mar 20, 2012)

I've seen again my best friend at the team meeting....


----------



## Tigger (Mar 20, 2012)

Finally found a dunkin in New Zealand. But they don't have ice coffee! Nooooooooo. Ice coffee is such an alien concept here, I'm going mad.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 21, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Finally found a dunkin in New Zealand. But they don't have ice coffee! Nooooooooo. Ice coffee is such an alien concept here, I'm going mad.



I'd go mad without Iced Coffee.


----------



## hippocratical (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll update with this:






No more snow 'n' oil, but a comfy couch, a warm dog and a big ol' cup of coffee with Baileys.

Ahhhhhhhhh...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 23, 2012)

Heading in to an advanced airway lab.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, it is 1000.

Yes, that is a Bologna sandwich. 

Hooray posting


----------



## Hunter (Mar 23, 2012)

Relaxing got a second before going in service again


----------



## Angel21228 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Working, but not working!*

Sitting at work, with nothing to do except homework for my College Class!!!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 24, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Heading in to an advanced airway lab.



I'm jealous.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 24, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I'd go mad without Iced Coffee.



Coffee + Ice = problem solved.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 24, 2012)

I got my day off...

I feel 100x better after being able to actually get a solid amount of sleep. 

Back to the daily grind tomorrow but after this much needed day of rest I'm fine with that.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats on the day off Rob.

Just the view from our back door at quarters.


----------



## exodus (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Tigger (Mar 25, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> Coffee + Ice = problem solved.



It's not the same!!!


----------



## pcp (Mar 25, 2012)

Welcome to my never ending hell, thank god only one more year to go


----------



## ATrain (Mar 25, 2012)

pcp said:


> Welcome to my never ending hell, thank god only one more year to go



If you've got a year left, it's not really never ending, is it?  

And why are there no nachos or other delicious treats in that serving dish?!  Looks like a perfect place for nachos...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 26, 2012)

Waiting for a Lear jet to land so we can pick up flight crew and patient


----------



## Rettsani (Mar 26, 2012)

I have received a package from a very good friend a old retired NY ff. :blush:

What a surprise. 
Really Cool.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 27, 2012)

From yesterday... Reno...

NVRob???


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 27, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> I have received a package from a very good friend a old retired NY ff. :blush:
> 
> What a surprise.
> Really Cool.



Cool!


----------



## titmouse (Mar 30, 2012)

Hitting the book!


----------



## Rettsani (Mar 30, 2012)

titmouse said:


> Hitting the book!



Oh my gosh.... :unsure:
What did you learn?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 30, 2012)

titmouse said:


> Hitting the book!



An instruction manual on how to shoot up heroin?


----------



## Angel21228 (Mar 30, 2012)

*No No*



n7lxi said:


> An instruction manual on how to shoot up heroin?


 
I am pretty sure he is not trying to shoot up heroin.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 30, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> An instruction manual on how to shoot up heroin?



Please share!


----------



## Anjel (Mar 30, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> An instruction manual on how to shoot up heroin?



Its quite easy. You can do it like you do a tb test. Or so my HR manager told me.


----------



## titmouse (Mar 30, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> Oh my gosh.... :unsure:
> What did you learn?



How to do hard drugs the right way :rofl:


----------



## hippocratical (Mar 31, 2012)

titmouse said:


> Hitting the book!



You're just showing off that you got the hard cover version of that book. Some of us had to suffer with the soft cover one ^_^


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 31, 2012)

Angel21228 said:


> I am pretty sure he is not trying to shoot up heroin.



That's what it looks like to me.


----------



## titmouse (Mar 31, 2012)

hippocratical said:


> You're just showing off that you got the hard cover version of that book. Some of us had to suffer with the soft cover one ^_^



The hard cover is pretty neat though


----------



## Rettsani (Mar 31, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> That's what it looks like to me.



To me to..... 
Looks a bit bad....






I will learn something good. :lol:


----------



## fast65 (Mar 31, 2012)

How did rain turn into this, in the matter of a half hour?


----------



## Medico (Apr 1, 2012)

Over looking RVA at church hill.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 1, 2012)

aust10n said:


> Over looking RVA at church hill.



Princess Anne?  One of my favorite spots. You get better pics of the city down at 10 though. The Exxon at 18&broad.


----------



## Medico (Apr 1, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Princess Anne?  One of my favorite spots. You get better pics of the city down at 10 though. The Exxon at 18&broad.



That was Jefferson Park.  I need to go check out 10 for the sights then.


----------



## Rettsani (Apr 3, 2012)

Planning Game at the Rescue Training... :huh::unsure:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 3, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> Planning Game at the Rescue Training... :huh::unsure:



I love matchbox cars!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 3, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I love matchbox cars!



Got dozens of Ambulances, Fire Engines, and Cop Cars in plastic cases stored away somewhere in my house... damn... now I got to get them out and play with them...


----------



## Rettsani (Apr 3, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I love matchbox cars!



*lol*
better...
These are miniature model vehicles of our Ambulances, Fire and Police. ^_^

Schuco

Rietze


----------



## titmouse (Apr 3, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> Planning Game at the Rescue Training... :huh::unsure:



Dude... All you need is the Batmobile! And BTW the kids want their toys back :rofl:


----------



## fast65 (Apr 3, 2012)

Time for an evening beverage and some Top Gear.


----------



## titmouse (Apr 3, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Time for an evening beverage and some Top Gear.



Got Xbox live? Add me titmaus


----------



## fast65 (Apr 3, 2012)

titmouse said:


> Got Xbox live? Add me titmaus



Mine's the same username as on here.


----------



## Medico (Apr 4, 2012)

Hanover, Va


----------



## Rettsani (Apr 4, 2012)

Training....:wacko:


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 4, 2012)

I can't be the only person who thinks German is an awesome language, can I?


----------



## Anjel (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## fast65 (Apr 4, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> I can't be the only person who thinks German is an awesome language, can I?



No, I took a few terms of it in high school, unfortunately, I don't remember much of it.


----------



## Rettsani (Apr 4, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> I can't be the only person who thinks German is an awesome language, can I?



Why awesome language ?
The most find it to difficult to learn. That's why I need to talk often with hands and feet. Not all the foreigners here can speak English and I'm not Turkish, Arabic or Chinese. In addition is spoken here a hard dialect from a lot of People. 

I'm already happy that I can write with you all here and that you understand me.  Although I'm not so good.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 4, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> Why awesome language ?
> The most find it to difficult to learn. That's why I need to talk often with hands and feet. Not all the foreigners here can speak English and I'm not Turkish, Arabic or Chinese. In addition is spoken here a hard dialect from a lot of People.
> 
> I'm already happy that I can write with you all here and that you understand me.  Although I'm not so good.



Your English is more than intelligible — I'm of the opinion that most native German speakers who also speak and write English have better English than I do, surely!

I find German fascinating for what I perceive as its precision. Like you wouldn't use the same word for "put" in the sentence "I put the turkey in the oven" as in "I put the baby in the crib," right?


----------



## Rettsani (Apr 5, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Your English is more than intelligible — I'm of the opinion that most native German speakers who also speak and write English have better English than I do, surely!
> 
> I find German fascinating for what I perceive as its precision. Like you wouldn't use the same word for "put" in the sentence "I put the turkey in the oven" as in "I put the baby in the crib," right?



Thank you for your compliment. I think I'm sometimes too self-critical. :unsure:



EpiEMS said:


> I find German fascinating for what I perceive as its precision. Like you wouldn't use the same word for "put" in the sentence "I put the turkey in the oven" as in "I put the baby in the crib," right?



It always depends in what for a relationship the set is to the other sentences. But otherwise, you're right. For me there's still something with which I am at war with my language. 
orthography, grammar, comma implementation....... 
Nobody is perfect.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 5, 2012)

Its here!!!


----------



## Pavehawk (Apr 5, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Its here!!!



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I want one!!!


----------



## rwik123 (Apr 5, 2012)

Class!


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 5, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Its here!!!



when you finish P school you should get one that says backseat driver


----------



## Rettsani (Apr 5, 2012)

one needs that real? :unsure:


----------



## titmouse (Apr 6, 2012)

Writing a paper ^_^


----------



## Rettsani (Apr 6, 2012)

break after desinfection.... looking around...


----------



## medicnick83 (Apr 7, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Its here!!!


 
So cool! I also want one!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 7, 2012)

At a fire stand by.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 7, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> At a fire stand by.



That second truck back looks like one massive arse tanker truck!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 7, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> That second truck back looks like one massive arse tanker truck!



It is. Most of the rural departments here have a large semi tractor tanker. That specific truck is 8000 gallons. If you've got no hydrants, you gotta bring the water supply with you.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 7, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> It is. Most of the rural departments here have a large semi tractor tanker. That specific truck is 8000 gallons. If you've got no hydrants, you gotta bring the water supply with you.



The tanker like that in our county doesn't typically make it to the scenes, it's so slow moving.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 7, 2012)

This was a reported structure fire, and it was a saturday afternoon... Everyone was at the station and they brought everything. 

Fire companies in Delaware have no shortage of apparatus.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 7, 2012)

I'll have some urosepsis with a side of aspiration pneumonia please.

Also can you do something about my LPN that thinks I'm faking my unresponsiveness, temp of 104 and the fact a MD and RRT were waiting at the bedside for my arrival with succs, a laryngoscope and an ETT? Ok sweet thanks!

God some people make me so freakin angry. It's not like he was perfectly fine then at the flip of a switch was at the bottom of the drain.

Quote of the day from the above noted LPN. "we don't do CPR here"

Sorry I'm venting, it's been one hell of a morning and I'm wearing my paramedic intern pants today.

The combo of my preceptor and I has earned us the nickname "the perfect storm", our newish intermediate partner thinks we have a curse of dying people upon us.

The guy today, bilateral brain aneurysms yesterday, at least I'm getting better at snatch and grab jobs and working in the back while going code.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I'll have some urosepsis with a side of aspiration pneumonia please.
> 
> Also can you do something about my LPN that thinks I'm faking my unresponsiveness, temp of 104 and the fact a MD and RRT were waiting at the bedside for my arrival with succs, a laryngoscope and an ETT? Ok sweet thanks!
> 
> ...



You forgot to post a picture bud


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 7, 2012)

fast65 said:


> You forgot to post a picture bud



Picture of what? Lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Picture of what? Lol



The picture you're supposed to upload in the "what do you see now" photo thread.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 7, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> The picture you're supposed to upload in the "what do you see now" photo thread.



True story


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 7, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> The picture you're supposed to upload in the "what do you see now" photo thread.



Wow I could have sworn I was in the directionless thread. Whoops!

Alright here's a picture for you then.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Wow I could have sworn I was in the directionless thread. Whoops!
> 
> Alright here's a picture for you then.



I wanna see a picture of the box


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 7, 2012)

Don't mind my pillow that I borrowed from the hospital. 

Everyone is slammed and we have been skirting around the action for the past 4 hours. Got all caught up on fisdap stuff, played with the pedi bag, worked on setting drip rates without our pos dial-a-flow, went over 12-leads, reviewed our more obscure protocols that we don't use too often, discovered we only carry 4g of mag between the bag and the box yet our protocol calls for 6g in 1000cc :wacko: , talked about high risk obstetrics, it's been a pretty solid learning day.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Don't mind my pillow that I borrowed from the hospital.
> 
> Everyone is slammed and we have been skirting around the action for the past 4 hours. Got all caught up on fisdap stuff, played with the pedi bag, worked on setting drip rates without our pos dial-a-flow, went over 12-leads, reviewed our more obscure protocols that we don't use too often, discovered we only carry 4g of mag between the bag and the box yet our protocol calls for 6g in 1000cc :wacko: , talked about high risk obstetrics, it's been a pretty solid learning day.



I like your boxes a lot more than ours


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 7, 2012)

Vigorous combustion.


----------



## Fox800 (Apr 7, 2012)

EMS_station_bedroom.jpg

Yes, a station. Foreign concept to those of you in SSM departments.


----------



## exodus (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## titmouse (Apr 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Don't mind my pillow that I borrowed from the hospital.
> 
> Everyone is slammed and we have been skirting around the action for the past 4 hours. Got all caught up on fisdap stuff, played with the pedi bag, worked on setting drip rates without our pos dial-a-flow, went over 12-leads, reviewed our more obscure protocols that we don't use too often, discovered we only carry 4g of mag between the bag and the box yet our protocol calls for 6g in 1000cc :wacko: , talked about high risk obstetrics, it's been a pretty solid learning day.



Did you really borrow the pillow or "borrowed" it? lol


----------



## fast65 (Apr 8, 2012)

You can't see it, but the ocean is on the other side of those houses. Nothing like chatting with your partner on the back deck on a warm spring night. Please excuse my dirty boots.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 8, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I like your boxes a lot more than ours



I'll try to get a picture of our brand spankin' new unit that was in the garage when we got back at EOS. Well brand new chassis, remounted box that got a total refurb. Then you'll be really jealous! The window between the box and the cab is huge too! like 2'x4' and the lights in the back are so bright it feels like an operating theatre. Plus they have a spot light mounted on the roof of that cab that you can control with a little joystick in the cab. 



titmouse said:


> Did you really borrow the pillow or "borrowed" it? lol



Really borrowed it. Pillows get shuffled around constantly. If the patient says they want a pillow when we ask during transport that one just stays with them and we take the one that was in the room that we dropped them off in. We somehow ended up with two from the hospital so I took advantage of the situation!

Between my 4 days as an intern then 2 days a week at work with a new Intermediate in his FTO period on the truck with us I spend 6 days a week, 12 hours a day riding in the box. Thank goodness I don't get motion sick!


----------



## rwik123 (Apr 8, 2012)

My new toy


----------



## exodus (Apr 8, 2012)

I found five BRAND NEW abandoned houses this afternoon and that's where we're posting. Well just outside of them.... To dark to post a pic right now, maybe next time.


----------



## titmouse (Apr 8, 2012)

It's a nice day outside


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 8, 2012)

rwik123 said:


> My new toy



The only acceptable way to make coffee!


----------



## Rettsani (Apr 8, 2012)

titmouse said:


> It's a nice day outside



My favorite topic on you"re book....


----------



## Anjel (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Tigger (Apr 13, 2012)

134 meter bunjy jump. Whoa.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 13, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> The only acceptable way to make coffee!



Somebodies a coffee snob 

Those are nice though. I tend to go for quantity over quality myself.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh your home!!!!  Pant.Pant.Drool.Drool


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 14, 2012)

Corky said:


> Oh your home!!!!  Pant.Pant.Drool.Drool



Need to take those clothes out of the dryer before they wrinkle.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 14, 2012)

*...*

Hush you


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 14, 2012)

On my way back to the truck after a cardiac arrest as the first call of the morning. PT got ROSC despite the fact that I was coffee deficient.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 15, 2012)

Reppin on the station fridge


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 16, 2012)

Who says posting has to suck?


----------



## exodus (Apr 16, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Who says posting has to suck?



Ew drive cam! And how are y'all able to post mission beach?


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 16, 2012)

exodus said:


> Ew drive cam! And how are y'all able to post mission beach?



Technically it's within our post for CMH, as the crow flies.


----------



## exodus (Apr 16, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Technically it's within our post for CMH, as the crow flies.



Dang. We only used to get a half of a mile.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 16, 2012)

Ours is I think 1.5 miles, but as long as you can get to your posted facility within 20 minutes you're fine.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 19, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Reppin on the station fridge



Outstanding job Adam! If I could issue points you'd get a stack of em. 

Speaking of points the new EMTLIFE contest will be coming soon.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 19, 2012)

View from the station I'm at today.


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 19, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Who says posting has to suck?



So jealous.

Makes me miss the first area I worked in on the coast where we could hang out on the beach and fish in the Gulf of Mexico between calls.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 19, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> So jealous.
> 
> Makes me miss the first area I worked in on the coast where we could hang out on the beach and fish in the Gulf of Mexico between calls.



Our inland post is right by a stocked lake. If it weren't for the daily fee I'd be fishing there every day I worked inland.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 19, 2012)

Our most rural post...a camper trailer 40 minutes from town.

Of course my partner and I get a priority 1 rollover on the highway 10 minutes after we get out here...most crews bat zeros...I guess we are just that cool.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 20, 2012)

Our most rural station is a little nicer. I call this place the Taj Mahal. 

Satellite Tv, wifi, stocked fridge, no calls expected. 

I don't know why I don't sign up for this more often.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 20, 2012)

Just a casual walk on the beach while working


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 20, 2012)

My dinner






Blackened catfish and steamed veggies.


----------



## titmouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Look what I've found earlier today =]


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 20, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Our most rural station is a little nicer. I call this place the Taj Mahal.
> 
> Satellite Tv, wifi, stocked fridge, no calls expected.
> 
> I don't know why I don't sign up for this more often.



That's not a bad setup at all!

In all honesty though I'd rather run calls steadily throughout the day. Makes it go faster. As long as it isn't so busy that you end up down charts. Now I'm just asking too much though.

I'll take a slow day every now and again though, usually get it on Thursdays which is nice cause I start pretty early and can catch a few more hours of sleep at our BFE post.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 21, 2012)

Our soon to be replaced LP12s. Going to start replacing the fleet of monitors with LP15s.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 3, 2012)

I'm riding in an old, busted up, ghetto ambulance. This is the back up to the back up rig for one of the BLS companies we ride with.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 3, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Our soon to be replaced LP12s. Going to start replacing the fleet of monitors with LP15s.



I got to check out a Pro-paq the other day that the flight crew we were transporting was using. 

It's so little! Cool monitor though.

Sorry the new monitor talk reminded me about it.


----------



## fast65 (May 3, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I got to check out a Pro-paq the other day that the flight crew we were transporting was using.
> 
> It's so little! Cool monitor though.
> 
> Sorry the new monitor talk reminded me about it.



From my understanding, the new Zoll X-series is based off of the Pro-Paq. They're both pretty neat monitors, I really really liked the X-series when our Zoll rep. brought one by. 

Ok, I'm done hijacking the post.


----------



## exodus (May 3, 2012)

Our unit was left at 1/4 tank


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 3, 2012)

exodus said:


> Our unit was left at 1/4 tank



What unit? We broke 37266 yesterday (power steering decided to blow up on us)


----------



## exodus (May 3, 2012)

94541. Tranny blew up on it last week and they got it back either yesterday or today. We got a new transmission! It rocks.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 4, 2012)

From my arrest right out of the gate this morning. 

Unfortunately the 150J, amio and mag didn't work but I won't lie, I was pretty surprised when I saw that after hearing how rare it is.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 5, 2012)

The view from my college's EMS area


----------



## MassEMT-B (May 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> From my arrest right out of the gate this morning.
> 
> Unfortunately the 150J, amio and mag didn't work but I won't lie, I was pretty surprised when I saw that after hearing how rare it is.



That torsades?


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 5, 2012)

exodus said:


> Tranny blew up on it last week




"giggles uncontrollably"


----------



## abckidsmom (May 5, 2012)

Sometimes they let me sit up front in the engine.


----------



## Anjel (May 5, 2012)

MassEMT-B said:


> That torsades?



I think so. I remember mag being used for it, and it looks like it.


----------



## Medic Tim (May 5, 2012)

MassEMT-B said:


> That torsades?





Anjel1030 said:


> I think so. I remember mag being used for it, and it looks like it.



It is


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 5, 2012)

It is indeed. So, did you apply some Edison medicine?


----------



## shfd739 (May 5, 2012)

My chariot for the afternoon.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (May 5, 2012)

The Green Mile for the 1000th time


----------



## exodus (May 5, 2012)

Psychies!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 8, 2012)

Makes my day better.


----------



## Sasha (May 8, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Makes my day better.



Ewwww! Are you really eating in the back of the truck? Gross!


----------



## CrackerBDingus (May 8, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Ewwww! Are you really eating in the back of the truck? Gross!



All good as long as he doesn't drop it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 8, 2012)

Yeah. My spoon went from the cup to my mouth. That's it. 

I'd bet you'd find that you sit and eat in much nastier places. Like almost any restaurant.  or on an airplane.


----------



## shfd739 (May 8, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Makes my day better.



Lucky. 

I passed up DQ for Subway for lunch today in an effort to eat better. A mini blizzard would rock right now.


----------



## Sasha (May 8, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Yeah. My spoon went from the cup to my mouth. That's it.
> 
> I'd bet you'd find that you sit and eat in much nastier places. Like almost any restaurant.  or on an airplane.



The back of the truck is gross. Grosssssssss.


----------



## Sasha (May 8, 2012)

That being said I realize I'm a hypocrite. I got stuck riding in the back one shift a few weeks ago.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 8, 2012)

Yeah, I wouldn't eat a picnic back there, but a blizzard is probably okay. 



And I agree, the trucks are gross, but I was starving and a DQ blizzard was too good to pass up.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 8, 2012)

Between Class and SAR Meeting at Applebees...

Haven't eaten yet today...


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 10, 2012)

ACLS instructor class.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 10, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> It is indeed. So, did you apply some Edison medicine?



I did. 158J biphasic to be exact. I picked 150 but the monitor decided that 158 was better  also gave 2 gm of mag and 300 of amio. Mr. Edison was unsuccessful this time though.


----------



## fast65 (May 10, 2012)

Lakeside fire at a coworkers house.


----------



## firecoins (May 11, 2012)

I see myself in the mirror.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 11, 2012)

I don't want to get out of my couch and go to work


----------



## rwik123 (May 11, 2012)

Beautiful day!


----------



## Achilles (May 11, 2012)

rwik123 said:


> Beautiful day!



That's cool! I wanna go in the helicopter!


----------



## exodus (May 12, 2012)

Almost ran out of gas!


----------



## Flightorbust (May 12, 2012)

I took it the other day at work. I never thought Id work at a strip club to pay my way through school...Atleast I dont have to take my clothes off. No one wants to see my fat A naked anyways


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 12, 2012)

The paramedic intern's point of view.

Yes, we have a dancing hoola girl in our ambulance.


----------



## STXmedic (May 12, 2012)

NVRob said:


> The paramedic intern's point of view.
> 
> Yes, we have a dancing hoola girl in our ambulance.



Haha nice  We've got a polar bear with a glove ninja mask on our dash


----------



## Anjel (May 12, 2012)

exodus said:


> Almost ran out of gas!



Were you seriously messing with your camera going 75 in an ambulance?


----------



## 94H (May 12, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Were you seriously messing with your camera going 75 in an ambulance?



75 is the new 45


----------



## CANDawg (May 12, 2012)

CPR recertification. On abnormally realistic infant dolls.


----------



## exodus (May 12, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Were you seriously messing with your camera going 75 in an ambulance?


 Because reaching over from the passenger seat isn't an option, is it?


----------



## Anjel (May 12, 2012)

exodus said:


> Because reaching over from the passenger seat isn't an option, is it?



Nope


----------



## fast65 (May 12, 2012)

Yet another abnormally beautiful day on the coast, and another lakeside BBQ.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 12, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Yet another abnormally beautiful day on the coast, and another lakeside BBQ.



Nice. We are waiting to get back to the lake this year. Boat needs some work.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 12, 2012)

First time of sleeping in my own bed since Monday. 

Ah, heaven.


----------



## fast65 (May 12, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Nice. We are waiting to get back to the lake this year. Boat needs some work.



Yup, we just took the jet skis out today. Then hopefully I'll be able to get my boat here relatively soon.


----------



## exodus (May 12, 2012)

I miss my jet ski


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 13, 2012)

exodus said:


> I miss my jet ski



Wakesetter is in te shop getting summerized as we speak  

Well probably not considering it's 2130 but they've been working on it all day.


----------



## Tigger (May 13, 2012)

rwik123 said:


> Beautiful day!



What is this?!?!?!


----------



## rwik123 (May 13, 2012)

Tigger said:


> What is this?!?!?!



Rode along with DHARTs helicopter. I envy HEMS crews. 

Outside view of copter.


----------



## Hunter (May 13, 2012)

assisting a crew transport patients from the outside helipad to the ER


----------



## Tigger (May 15, 2012)

rwik123 said:


> Rode along with DHARTs helicopter. I envy HEMS crews.


Bah so jealous. Medflight has a program, I'm gonna try and do that this summer.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 15, 2012)

Vehicle rescue con ed.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 15, 2012)

This ain't no jet plane, but we are leaving!


----------



## Sasha (May 15, 2012)

Bon Voyage!!!!

We will miss you!! 

I hope you have a great time I can't wait for pics!!!


----------



## EMSDude54343 (May 16, 2012)

This ain't no jet plane said:
			
		

> Jealous....


----------



## beefaroni (May 16, 2012)

Ebt accepted


----------



## Imacho (May 16, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> I can't be the only person who thinks German is an awesome language, can I?



No..... You're not alone. I also find it awesome. So awesome I lived with my german fam near München for 8 months after high school. Since then, I've only had 1 one German speaking pt.


----------



## ARose (May 28, 2012)

My two sulkers who just got bathed. Do you know how hard it is to wash a ferret?


----------



## DarrenA (May 28, 2012)

This is what I see as I study hard..lol


----------



## medicdan (May 28, 2012)

Postin near the hospital...


----------



## Tigger (May 28, 2012)

emt.dan said:


> Postin near the hospital...



Is that a Ford in-dash GPS? How do you find it works?


----------



## medicdan (May 28, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Is that a Ford in-dash GPS? How do you find it works?



Very well... they all started when the company accidentally ordered one (for a NICU truck), and found the crews loved them (and had fewer problems with distance trips), so they ordered them on many of our new trucks. 
I love the in-dash GPS-- particularly because it knows the vehicle's speed, distance traveled and direction in tunnels, or where there isn't otherwise reception. It's just a matter of time before each one breaks or gets screwed up, but they've lasted three years or so... 

I still bring a backup (for newer streets, and so I can program while driving), but overall, we do like.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 30, 2012)

Even if I had a million dollars, I'd still eat Kraft Dinner... Just sayin'.


----------



## STXmedic (May 30, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> even if i had a million dollars, i'd still eat kraft dinner... Just sayin'.



+1


----------



## saskvolunteer (May 30, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Even if I had a million dollars, I'd still eat Kraft Dinner... Just sayin'.



You're honestly my favorite person on here.


----------



## fast65 (May 30, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Even if I had a million dollars, I'd still eat Kraft Dinner... Just sayin'.



I love Kraft mac n' cheese so, so much.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 30, 2012)

No love for Velveeta shells and cheese? :unsure:


----------



## Achilles (May 30, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Even if I had a million dollars, I'd still eat Kraft Dinner... Just sayin'.



Spongebob shaped are better 
But yes Kraft Mac and cheese and ramen noodles are very good.


----------



## medicdan (May 30, 2012)

Teaching, actually reviewing someone else lecturing...  Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## TatuICU (May 30, 2012)

a tad earlier, headed home






Now


----------



## Rhonda (May 30, 2012)

My roommate is going to be surprised when he get home and finds a nasty pigeon sitting on his desk


----------



## Sasha (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Handsome Robb (May 30, 2012)

Rhonda said:


> My roommate is going to be surprised when he get home and finds a nasty pigeon sitting on his desk



Since we are talking about birds... we have a crow that is someone's pet that loves sirens. 

I didn't take this picture, a coworker did. I'll have to get the one from my partner when the bird was sitting on a cop's shoulder but here's on to hold you over for.


----------



## Rhonda (May 30, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Since we are talking about birds... we have a crow that is someone's pet that loves sirens.
> 
> I didn't take this picture, a coworker did. I'll have to get the one from my partner when the bird was sitting on a cop's shoulder but here's on to hold you over for.


Birds are creepy creatures. The bird hasn't moved since it flew in the window 45 minutes ago.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (May 31, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Even if I had a million dollars, I'd still eat Kraft Dinner... Just sayin'.



I prefer Velveeta Shells and Cheese, but I do get a craving for "the stuff in the blue box" , makes me feel like a kid again, lol


----------



## exodus (May 31, 2012)




----------



## NomadicMedic (May 31, 2012)

'Nuff said.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 31, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> No love for Velveeta shells and cheese? :unsure:



Nope. My girlfriend is Canadian. Kraft Dinner is like the national food there. 

(and yeah, I started calling it Kraft Dinner too. I enjoy her funny Canadian slang.)


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 31, 2012)

My ex was Canadian.....Poutine fries are good.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 31, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> My ex was Canadian.....Poutine fries are good.



Was? You can change your nationality? :rofl:


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 31, 2012)

firefite said:


> Was? You can change your nationality? :rofl:



She died.....


----------



## ARose (May 31, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> She died.....



*wince*


----------



## Sasha (May 31, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> She died.....



I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 31, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Joe (May 31, 2012)

Back to it tomorrow, enjoying the end of a good day


----------



## saskvolunteer (May 31, 2012)

Sitting in the hotel watching Bonnie and Clyde. Finally some relaxing.


----------



## Impulse (Jun 1, 2012)

Joe said:


> Back to it tomorrow, enjoying the end of a good day



Great show


----------



## fast65 (Jun 1, 2012)

Top score, no big deal


----------



## heatherabel3 (Jun 1, 2012)

Look what came in the mail today!!!! Its kinda ridiculous how excited I am.


----------



## Joe (Jun 1, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Top score, no big deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## exodus (Jun 1, 2012)

Protection against the bums.


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jun 1, 2012)

Headed home!


----------



## fast65 (Jun 2, 2012)

Joe said:


> fast65 said:
> 
> 
> > Top score, no big deal
> ...


----------



## Achilles (Jun 2, 2012)

Joe said:


> fast65 said:
> 
> 
> > Top score, no big deal
> ...


----------



## fast65 (Jun 2, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Joe said:
> 
> 
> > Counter strike is more fun
> ...


----------



## medicdan (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm in Greece, about to hop onto a plane for one of the islands for a week of vacation. Can't wait. Anyone know some good diving in the Greek islands?


----------



## TB 3541 (Jun 2, 2012)

Witnessed this single vehicle rollover on the 40 highway in New Mexico 65 miles west of Albaquerque. I was first on scene. 7 pts., two c-spine with fractures and minor lacerations. Others had minor abrasions. Local fire on scene within 5 mins. Of all the days to have this happen, I was wearing my Crafton Hills College shirt that has EMS on the back, but local fire didn't even acknowledge my presence even though I had it buttoned down with what resources I had. ::sadface::


----------



## Impulse (Jun 2, 2012)

emt.dan said:


> I'm in Greece, about to hop onto a plane for one of the islands for a week of vacation. Can't wait. Anyone know some good diving in the Greek islands?



There will be people diving from buildings pretty soon.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 2, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> Witnessed this single vehicle rollover on the 40 highway in New Mexico 65 miles west of Albaquerque. I was first on scene. 7 pts., two c-spine with fractures and minor lacerations. Others had minor abrasions. Local fire on scene within 5 mins. Of all the days to have this happen, I was wearing my Crafton Hills College shirt that has EMS on the back, but local fire didn't even acknowledge my presence even though I had it buttoned down with what resources I had. ::sadface::



And yet all those people are working under that car without any shoring whatsoever.


----------



## TB 3541 (Jun 2, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> And yet all those people are working under that car without any shoring whatsoever.



Yeah, I didn't exactly have shoring materials in my car, but I moved pts. away from the car because of that and fluids leaking. However, several were not oriented and they kept getting up and walking back over looking for various items among the wreckage such as cellphones. One can only do so much when tending to 7 with practically nill for resources. Luckily, the most at-risk for c-spine was content with sitting in one spot.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 2, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> ...several were not oriented and they kept getting up and walking back over looking for various items among the wreckage such as cellphones. .



Were they not oriented, or did they just want their cellphones?


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 2, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> Yeah, I didn't exactly have shoring materials in my car, but I moved pts. away from the car because of that and fluids leaking. However, several were not oriented and they kept getting up and walking back over looking for various items among the wreckage such as cellphones. One can only do so much when tending to 7 with practically nill for resources. Luckily, the most at-risk for c-spine was content with sitting in one spot.



I get that you didn't have anything in your car...those just look like the actual responders, who still hadn't done anything to stabilize the vehicle or clear the people away from it.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 2, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Were they not oriented, or did they just want their cellphones?



Lol


----------



## Hunter (Jun 2, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Top score, no big deal



Pffft that's nothing for domination. See me when you get 3000+ regularly. x]


----------



## TB 3541 (Jun 2, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Were they not oriented, or did they just want their cellphones?



Both.


----------



## TB 3541 (Jun 2, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> I get that you didn't have anything in your car...those just look like the actual responders, who still hadn't done anything to stabilize the vehicle or clear the people away from it.



Yeah, their scene, their call I guess. The other occupants of my vehicle wanted to continue our journey. There are many states between California and Arkansas. :glare:


----------



## fast65 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Pffft that's nothing for domination. See me when you get 3000+ regularly. x]



I was going more for K/D than points


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## exodus (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## blindsideflank (Jun 13, 2012)

ARose said:


> View attachment 1127
> 
> My two sulkers who just got bathed. Do you know how hard it is to wash a ferret?



My ferrets shower with my girlfriend or myself every morning. We have a straw mat that drapes over the side of the tub and they are always in there wanting the tap on. I've heard they shouldn't get wet too often because they secrete more oils but ours never stink and they have no skin problems. They are related to otters.

How was it when you introduced your dog? We have 2 ferries and may get a dog next month. Lots of experience with animals so we think we know what we are doing but tips would be great. 

Note, awesome crow we had 2 as kids. Chatty guys


----------



## fast65 (Jun 13, 2012)

Dinner with my super awesome partner.


----------



## Hunter (Jun 15, 2012)

I hope no one thinks they're for themselves.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 19, 2012)

n7lxi said:


>



Washing your car?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 19, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Washing your car?



Winner winner, chicken dinner. You win an EMTlife sticker.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 19, 2012)

Shush up nancy!


----------



## fast65 (Jun 19, 2012)

firefite said:


>



I'm jealous  that's where I want to be right now.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 19, 2012)

I would rather be on a boat then home, sanding drywall.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 19, 2012)

114 degrees in direct sunlight. High 90s in the shade. Water feels like its 36 degrees haha. Best part is that we always come here during the week which means there is hardly anyone on the river at all. 

Night time comes and we lay in the boat and cast a line out into the dead water and wait for some striped bass to bite. Totally worth the 42 hours of PTO I had to take.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 20, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Winner winner, chicken dinner. You win an EMTlife sticker.



Negative


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 20, 2012)

Took this after my long night last night. Literally saved the life of a newborn who wasn't breathing, then held the hand of sobbing 19 yo who was raped. These boots were made for walking, right?


----------



## Hunter (Jun 20, 2012)

Sign at one of my not do favorite hospitals.


----------



## exodus (Jun 20, 2012)

Long road to the call.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 21, 2012)

Putting the boat back into storage until next month.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 22, 2012)

New Zealand ambulances look a bit different in back eh?


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 22, 2012)

Tigger said:


> New Zealand ambulances look a bit different in back eh?



Who's this John guy? :blink:



:lol:


----------



## Tigger (Jun 22, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Who's this John guy? :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:



Haven't met him yet but I hear he is quite saintly. St. John is a charitable organization that, among other things, provides 111 (911) ambulance service to nearly all of New Zealand as well as patient transfer services.


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 22, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Haven't met him yet but I hear he is quite saintly. St. John is a charitable organization that, among other things, provides 111 (911) ambulance service to nearly all of New Zealand as well as patient transfer services.



Hahaha, we have St. John's Ambulance in Canada too, but they tend to focus on first aid education and services at events. Didn't know that in other countries they actually ran 911 calls. Interesting!


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 22, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Hahaha, we have St. John's Ambulance in Canada too, but they tend to focus on first aid education and services at events. Didn't know that in other countries they actually ran 911 calls. Interesting!



St john ran 911 and ift in eastern Canada into the late 90s . Now it is first aid training and volunteer event coverage.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 22, 2012)

Kind of odd "stormy, but not really stormy" weather.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 23, 2012)

My overstuffed bag. It seems like we cram more "gotta have" stuff in here every day.






The "other" bag. Stuff that doesn't fit in the red bag.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 23, 2012)

At a heartsaver cpr class as publicity and standby. Already run in a stemi from here today.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 23, 2012)

I wish I could take a picture of my awesome monitor set up but I am pretty sure that is a huge HIPAA violation lol


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 23, 2012)

I figured out how to fog stuff out with instagram


----------



## Achilles (Jun 23, 2012)

I am proud to say that this is where I live


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 23, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I am proud to say that this is where I live



In the sky? YOU CAN FLY!?!?!?!


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 23, 2012)

It's hot this afternoon. We are filling the pool for a nice soak.


----------



## exodus (Jun 23, 2012)

Our current post


----------



## Achilles (Jun 23, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> In the sky? YOU CAN FLY!?!?!?!








No, on the island.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 23, 2012)

Posted at the marina. Not bad at all.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 23, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I am proud to say that this is where I live



Really??


----------



## Achilles (Jun 23, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Really??



Yup just google the city in the PM from a few weeks ago..


----------



## Anjel (Jun 23, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Yup just google the city in the PM from a few weeks ago..



Hmmm never knew it was like that


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 23, 2012)

Starbucks and studying. A match made in heaven, or least that's what I'm telling myself.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 23, 2012)

Just about to get into the hot-tub


----------



## DPM (Jun 23, 2012)

on duty until 2300 on a Saturday...


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 23, 2012)

Went to the play park for a little PT today.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 23, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Went to the play park for a little PT today.



that thing is cool! i could think of some great team work activities to do with that


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 24, 2012)

Since another thread of boots got started I decided to look at my own boots... 4-5 year old Pro Warrings






A little torn up (zippers are hard to use and the leather is cut up a little) but these boots have seen everything. Structure fires, wildland fires, car accidents, blood, and all the other bodily fluids. 

Got them for free so I can't complain.


----------



## DPM (Jun 24, 2012)

You need to get some polish on them boots son!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 24, 2012)

DPM said:


> You need to get some polish on them boots son!



Last time I polished the boots was the beginning of last month...


----------



## DPM (Jun 24, 2012)

firefite said:


> Last time I polished the boots was the beginning of last month...



Clearly not a military man, that should be every morning! It'll keep the leather soft and improve their waterproofing.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 24, 2012)

DPM said:


> Clearly not a military man, that should be every morning! It'll keep the leather soft and improve their waterproofing.



Only polish them when they get really bad or on special events. For work these are considered polished haha


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 24, 2012)

LOL my working boots never even see polish! I have one pair of dress boots that I keep polished, but those only come out of the closet a couple times a year


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 24, 2012)

We get *****ed at if your boots are scuffed. I'll usually break the polish out every 2-3 weeks and give em a quick once over.


----------



## rwik123 (Jun 24, 2012)

All this boot talk is pushing my to buy some new ones. The heel of the sole is worn through the the core.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 24, 2012)

Too bad we are just parked next to them in a parking lot and not on a SAR mission.


----------



## MedicBender (Jun 24, 2012)

firefite said:


> Since another thread of boots got started I decided to look at my own boots... 4-5 year old Pro Warrings
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've had those same boots for the past 2 years, they are hands down the most comfortable boot Ive owned.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 25, 2012)

I was never one for keeping with the grooming standard in the military so my boots usually look like they did in Afghanistan h34r:


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 25, 2012)

The question is, "What does Rufus see right now?"


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 25, 2012)

Hopefully the picture works this time. (Blurred out so you can't see patient information)


----------



## fast65 (Jun 25, 2012)

The view from the backside of the cemetery.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 26, 2012)

Inside the bay. First time all day. It is so completely gorgeous out. 

I am so glad I work outside on days like this.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 26, 2012)

fast65 said:


> The view from the backside of the cemetery.



Is that where you tak your pt's when driving?


----------



## fast65 (Jun 26, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Is that where you tak your pt's when driving?



If they're mean...


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 4, 2012)

With a few thousand patriotic peeps in DC waiting on the show


----------



## Tigger (Jul 19, 2012)

Just finished cleaning the crap out of my current truck. Now I'm sitting in a camp chair in the alley beside base since BLS must post in truck all day. Oh well it's beautiful out and I enjoy watching drug deals go down right across the street!


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 6, 2012)

Study time! Decided to utilize the campus of my alma matter. Being the summer semester AND a long weekend, the place is deserted. No fighting for the good study spots!

EDIT: Tapatalk is doing weird things and posting two pictures.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 21, 2012)

Heading back to meet up with my partner, on board a BLS ambulance.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 21, 2012)

Sim lab time


----------



## rwik123 (Aug 21, 2012)

Last night. Car vs telephone pole. Pole wins. 

All parties involved walked away with no injuries. Could have been a different story if it wasn't an old warped pole.


----------



## Asclepius911 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hating calculus and harmonic functions why does medicine require this?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 22, 2012)

I found an electrician in my cabinet when I woke up.


----------



## lucro91 (Aug 23, 2012)

At my desk, studying my EMT-B skills at my travel agency job. (Obviously not doing travel things )


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 24, 2012)

A bunch of hose monkeys spraying water on a burning feed mill. 

And it stinks.


----------



## mrg86 (Aug 24, 2012)

What I found in the engine after a month away.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 24, 2012)

This guy was sitting on the drug box when I checked out the truck. 

"I'm here to rescue you, princess!"


----------



## exodus (Aug 24, 2012)

No picture


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 24, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> This guy was sitting on the drug box when I checked out the truck.
> 
> "I'm here to rescue you, princess!"


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 25, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


>



No picture... again.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 27, 2012)

Just reading a little Motor Trend on our semi-oceanfront back deck.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 28, 2012)

I love the "rolling" desert hills


----------



## truetiger (Aug 28, 2012)

New toy...


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 28, 2012)

truetiger said:


> New toy...



Invisibility cloak?


----------



## truetiger (Aug 28, 2012)

Lol ran into some picture problems...


----------



## truetiger (Aug 28, 2012)

What's the trick to getting pictures to work?


----------



## emsdude89 (Aug 29, 2012)

Not a lot, too much junk in the way haha


----------



## Cup of Joe (Aug 30, 2012)

truetiger said:


> What's the trick to getting pictures to work?



Is the lens cap off?


----------



## Tigger (Sep 1, 2012)

What presently passes for decoration in my room.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 1, 2012)

Football time


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 1, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Football time



Cheaters. Red on red sucks to play against.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 1, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Cheaters. Red on red sucks to play against.



Ya you think there would be rules about that.


----------



## FourLoko (Sep 1, 2012)

A somewhat recent favorite. Disclaimer: Photo taken before I signed the "electronic device use = instafire" document


----------



## MexDefender (Sep 2, 2012)

FourLoko - maybe its a dumb question but why the handicap parking placard? 

one person told me park however you want, if it helps you exit a parking lot that much faster take up 4 lanes horizontally.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 2, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Football time



Photos from the mars lander I take it?


----------



## medicdan (Sep 3, 2012)

New England people, can you name this "hospital"?
Hint... those aren't curtains on the fifth floor.
Postin...


----------



## Tigger (Sep 3, 2012)

emt.dan said:


> New England people, can you name this "hospital"?
> Hint... those aren't curtains on the fifth floor.
> Postin...



Is that the Shattuck?


----------



## Tigger (Sep 3, 2012)

MexDefender said:


> FourLoko - maybe its a dumb question but why the handicap parking placard?
> 
> one person told me park however you want, if it helps you exit a parking lot that much faster take up 4 lanes horizontally.



Don't listen to that person. If getting out of a parking lot 10 seconds faster makes a difference to the patient, that patient is dead. Especially on non-emergent transfers, there is no reason to not park in a spot near the door (handicap spaces are fine in MA) like any other vehicle. Even on emergencies I try to keep the truck out of the way since blocking parking lots and what have you makes it harder to get out anyway since a traffic jam was created.


----------



## medicdan (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes, sir.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 3, 2012)

Wishing I had my mitt and a ball, or a frisbee. It'd make this long *** day go by way faster.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 3, 2012)

emt.dan said:


> Yes, sir.



Posting over in my former stomping grounds, though I've been in that scary place only once. Franklin Park is one of my favorite posts, beats the hell out of say oh I don't know Attleboro, MA?


----------



## fast65 (Sep 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> View attachment 1246
> 
> 
> Wishing I had my mitt and a ball, or a frisbee. It'd make this long *** day go by way faster.



True, nothing like playing a little catch while on shift


----------



## MassEMT-B (Sep 4, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Posting over in my former stomping grounds, though I've been in that scary place only once. Franklin Park is one of my favorite posts, beats the hell out of say oh I don't know Attleboro, MA?



Hey, what’s wrong with Attleboro some of us may or may not be from there .


----------



## Tigger (Sep 4, 2012)

MassEMT-B said:


> Hey, what’s wrong with Attleboro some of us may or may not be from there .



Hahaha ok I'll be nicer. There's just not a lot do while posted in the evening in that area and the Sturdy is well, the Sturdy. The nurses liked me there, but the night charge nurse probably would have killed me if I was left alone with her.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 5, 2012)

Finishing a PPT on the new monitors for the BLS folks.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 5, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> View attachment 1247
> 
> 
> Finishing a PPT on the new monitors for the BLS folks.



You don't display an SpO2 waveform in the main choices?

I love II, CO2, SpO2.  I like to see the SpO2 wave whenever possible.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 5, 2012)

Our usual default is II, III and CO2. Almost every patient gets end tidal monitoring. It's the most effective way to assess ventilatory status. 

But, the medic can choose what they like. 

This PowerPoint is the introduction of our monitors to the BLS fire companies. They provide the ambulance, we provide the ALS. 

Our monitors boot in "paddles" mode because we want to be able to capture CPR metrics from the get go.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 10, 2012)

Front row seats at the air races. Not bad at all.


----------



## CANDawg (Sep 20, 2012)

At the gym. At 10:30 at night!


----------



## CANDawg (Sep 20, 2012)

View attachment 1263


At the gym. At 10:30 at night!


----------



## SSwain (Sep 20, 2012)

At my full time job....
Just waiting until 27 hrs from now, when I'll be posting at the High School Football game.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 20, 2012)

Just got this installed this morning




And now I'm sitting in my truck listening to it


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 20, 2012)

Steaks. Grill. Beer.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 20, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Just got this installed this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like your style.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 20, 2012)

Magic snow


----------



## SSwain (Sep 21, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Magic snow



Zamboni?


----------



## Anjel (Sep 21, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Zamboni?



It was at a high school football game. On the other side of the track. 

Just a random pile of snow.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 21, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> It was at a high school football game. On the other side of the track.
> 
> Just a random pile of snow.



Occasionally friends and I will "steal" snow from ice rinks so we can ski in the summer...


----------



## exodus (Sep 21, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Just got this installed this morning
> http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/...A99C01C-1595-000001139A316B14_zpsb686bcda.jpg
> And now I'm sitting in my truck listening to it



Now go sign up for Sirius and blast some octane!


----------



## TB 3541 (Sep 22, 2012)

exodus said:


> Now go sign up for Sirius and blast some octane!



I got a 6 month trial of Sirius in my new truck and absolutely love Octane!


----------



## fast65 (Sep 23, 2012)

Another sunset at the trauma center.


----------



## medicdan (Sep 24, 2012)

Name that hospital....


----------



## Tigger (Sep 24, 2012)

Oooh I know I know pick me pick me! The Chinese characters are an excellent clue!

I've actually never been in that ER while working, but I did use it as a way to get onto the floors after hours to visit a friend that hit a car on his bike and ended up transferred there from Metrowest once I got off shift. No one questions uniforms apparently...


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 24, 2012)

emt.dan said:


> Name that hospital....



Tufts/NEMC? 

/did grad school there and had classmates who lived in the Met across the street.


----------



## medicdan (Sep 24, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Tufts/NEMC?
> 
> /did grad school there and had classmates who lived in the Met across the street.



Yup. Best place for narcotics at o'dark thirty.... I mean med restock...


----------



## Porta (Sep 28, 2012)

Day off from class, working out and nothing but QT with my happy girl.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 28, 2012)

My one day off this week ... and heres my current view. My eyes don't wanna stay open


----------



## RackCityEMT (Sep 28, 2012)

Computer, Copenhagen and Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 28, 2012)

Chew is so disgusting!


----------



## RackCityEMT (Sep 28, 2012)

I can understand that I personally prefer it over smoking because it does not stink but hey I would say it is pretty gross to some people.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 29, 2012)

His response to pulling up and seeing my parking job: "it's like there's a car show...and you're the only one here".


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 29, 2012)

First balloon of the week. Balloon fiesta next weekend and next week i'll


----------



## Porta (Sep 29, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> First balloon of the week. Balloon fiesta next weekend and next week i'll



I've always wanted to go to one of those!


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 29, 2012)

Just hanging with my favorite girl.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 29, 2012)

Porta said:


> I've always wanted to go to one of those!



Ours is one of the biggest in the world, with balloons from all over the world


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 29, 2012)

The nicest EMS lounge in town.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 29, 2012)

I see stars right now.... too much caffeine, too much no sleep.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 29, 2012)

Just down the block from quarters


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 29, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Just down the block from quarters



Oh my gosh...GORGEOUS!!!! Where you at?


----------



## fast65 (Sep 29, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh my gosh...GORGEOUS!!!! Where you at?



Over on the Oregon coast  That's probably the best picture I've ever taken with my iPhone.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 29, 2012)

Cool, where at in OR? I got friends in Astoria and also in the Coos Bay area.


----------



## Porta (Sep 29, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Ours is one of the biggest in the world, with balloons from all over the world



Where abouts?


----------



## fast65 (Sep 29, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Cool, where at in OR? I got friends in Astoria and also in the Coos Bay area.



Pretty much in the middle of those two lol. Lincoln City, but this picture was in Depoe Bay.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh gosh it is soooo beautiful there!


----------



## fast65 (Sep 30, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh gosh it is soooo beautiful there!



On occasion, it's been unseasonably sunny the past few weeks, so it's been pretty nice. If ya don't mind me asking, do your friends my north and south, work in EMS?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 30, 2012)

No they don't. Neither of them. Guess I better get to working on that, eh?


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 30, 2012)

Porta said:


> Where abouts?



Albuquerque new mexico


----------



## fast65 (Sep 30, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> No they don't. Neither of them. Guess I better get to working on that, eh?



Haha, sure, why not?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 30, 2012)

This is what woke me up. Lucky for me, because my alarm was going off, and I was sleeping through it.


----------



## CANDawg (Oct 2, 2012)

Textbooks arrived today. Surprised the UPS guy didn't have to use a forklift to get them to my door - these things are HEAVY!


----------



## SSwain (Oct 3, 2012)

Med 500 on the left
Med 502 on the right


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 3, 2012)

Porta said:


> I've always wanted to go to one of those!



Cool pic.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 4, 2012)

I call this "exercise in futility". 

Also known as, "a sweaty skill station"


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 5, 2012)

Enjoying my vacation day


----------



## ParamedicCharlie (Oct 5, 2012)

Board at stand by no patients... Ever, so we do ambulance pull ups


----------



## emt11 (Oct 7, 2012)

Good old downtown Atlanta


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 7, 2012)

My rides for the day...........

Slow day, kinda bored.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 9, 2012)

Here is what I see right now. (Sorry, terrible image quality. Long exposure, forgot my tripod and had to set the camera on the hood of my truck.)




IMG_6863 by J Pitt1, on Flickr


----------



## SSwain (Oct 9, 2012)

Flight-LP said:


> My rides for the day...........
> 
> Slow day, kinda bored.



Wow!
Never saw a helicopter land upside down like that....intact.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 10, 2012)

Yep its that time. Balloon fiesta time before work today


----------



## Tigger (Oct 11, 2012)

Walk out of work to find...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yea these don't get old.


----------



## chillybreeze (Oct 11, 2012)

Thats beautiful!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 11, 2012)

That's beautiful Tigger!


----------



## Tigger (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm glad I picked up the 4s with it's better camera, that's for sure!


----------



## WestMetroMedic (Oct 11, 2012)

Ugg...  My wife is into this crap and i am stuck on the heating pad after a day of doing concrete.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 11, 2012)

Ice first then heat  lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 12, 2012)

Teaching a bunch of med-surg nurses and RTs today. My fun meter is pegged.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 12, 2012)

trying to figure out why i hate my brain so much today


----------



## fast65 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 12, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> trying to figure out why i hate my brain so much today



hmm that looks familiar.....AAOS CCT text?


----------



## Vladamir von bone (Oct 12, 2012)

A little help here anyone know how  to upload a pic from a iPad ?


----------



## medicdan (Oct 12, 2012)

Vladamir von bone said:


> A little help here anyone know how  to upload a pic from a iPad ?



Use tapatalk


----------



## Vladamir von bone (Oct 12, 2012)

Got to see the shuttle while on duty


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 12, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> hmm that looks familiar.....AAOS CCT text?



Yep. Module 5 of my CCP program. Invasive hemodynamic monitoring


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 12, 2012)

Small Texas town football. 

Half the cheerleaders also march band or twirl flags.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 12, 2012)

The official clothing of "I'm too sick to leave the house"


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 12, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> The official clothing of "I'm too sick to leave the house"



Lol i saw that on Facebook earlier today and laughed my *** off


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 13, 2012)

Hard post. Haven't done jack all night.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2012)

ALCS, football, and surgery videos (homework). This is the only way to study on a Sunday in October.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 14, 2012)

Just off from a twelve which put my weekly truck time to over a hundred hours. Mmmm blue moon pumpkin from the tap


----------



## Copper (Oct 20, 2012)

A Guinness poured into a pint glass from a can.  Seems blasphemous but still good.


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 20, 2012)

My campsite at the Wheeltober Fest Offroad event.


----------



## Porta (Oct 28, 2012)

Most unhelpful study partner.


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 25, 2012)

Lodge the extended family has rented for the week in Hill Country. 

Fire courtesy of me.


----------

